
Teen Accused of Hacking CIA, DHS Chiefs' Info Arrested - danso
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/teen-accused-hacking-cia-dhs-chiefs-info-arrested-n517581
======
Cuuugi
So the kid's life is ruined over a social engineering attack?

I don't think "fooling a Verizon employee" is all that news worthy.

